# New to breeding needing some advice



## Campbell87 (5 mo ago)

I have owned and raised boas for over 20 years and recently started breeding with two successful breeding years so far with my red tail boas. We recently rescued a sharp Albino and was told she could possibly be gravid. Our red tail mama had her clutch with no babies from the albino so we figured they weren't coming. A couple months later we walked in to a new clutch of babies being born in the albinos cage. Now we are facing problems with identifying all of these beautiful boas we have new and old considering most of our boas we get from craigslist with no idea of what their lineage is. We are hoping someone can help us with some advice on how to find out what genes our snakes have based on appearance. I am also in the market for a sexually mature fancy red tail.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm afraid my crystal ball is in the workshops for repair at the moment.
Any chance you could post photos of the babies instead?


----------



## Campbell87 (5 mo ago)

These are some of the albinos babies


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

ian14 said:


> I'm afraid my crystal ball is in the workshops for repair at the moment.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

In all seriousness, your post was quite confusing.
What are the parents?
Colour-wise, they are normal. With some funky patterns.
Without knowing exactly what the parents are its hard to say.


----------



## Campbell87 (5 mo ago)

This is mama but unfortunately when we rescued her they had no info on who dad is. I'm sorry I know it's confusing I'm not expecting miracles I was just unsure if it was possible to identify using characteristics like i said we are new to breeding


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, OK so, mum is albino and already pregnant when you got her, is that right?
So, the babies will all be 100% het albino.
In boas there are 2 forms of albino, Kahl and Sharp. They are not compatible with each other as I understand it.
From the patterns, I suspect that there is something else going, on possibly motley??
Hopefully someone better experienced with boa genetics will soon post a reply.
In any case, those babies are very nice!


----------



## Campbell87 (5 mo ago)

That's correct. She was pregnant when we received her. I appreciate your help we know there is something special in them but we just don't want to sell them as something they are not so we are just reaching out in whatever ways we can for more info


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Campbell87 said:


> That's correct. She was pregnant when we received her. I appreciate your help we know there is something special in them but we just don't want to sell them as something they are not so we are just reaching out in whatever ways we can for more info


At the least, they are 100% het albino. You will need to know which strain. Some of the babies are normal pattern-wise, others, I'm not so sure on. To me, there is motley patterning, but that said, I am not a boa expert in any way, I'm just going on what I have seen in boas over many years.
There are some very experienced boa breeders o here so hopefully someone wi be able to give you a more definitive answer.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Also, unless you know the bloodline they can't be declared as true red tail's as over the years commons have been crossed with redtails to try and get all the attributes a red tail has but in a smaller package, when in reality it's just muddied the gene pool and resulted in commons now reaching redtail sizes.

As Ian pointed out, due to the dame being visual albino everything will be het for albino. But as to what line that originated from you'll never know as records haven't been kept and passed on. So basically all you can really advertise them as is normal common boa's, het for albino. There are other genes at play, so with some that are obvious you could add that they are possible XYor Z as until they are bred and proven out there is no certainty. However you do have some very attractive boa's with mixed traits.


----------

